# WANTED: 3 bedroom for 1/19/15 - 1/23/14



## Skyxbomb (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi! I'm new to WM and unfortunately my membership won't be finalized before our family vacation in mid January. So I'm reaching out to you folks to see if anyone can get us a reservation for those dates perhaps on last call.

We're looking for a 3 bedroom in Orlando/Kissimmee area near Disney World for the kids. 
I can pay with paypal, CC, cash or check. Whatever's easier for you. 

Skysdalimitx13@aol.com or PM me please.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 21, 2014)

*FL*

i have several.  sent PM.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Orlando*

Sent pm and email


----------



## Skyxbomb (Dec 22, 2014)

Found an accommodation! Thanks Joannelitt2! 

Mods please remove this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Orlando*

Ur welcome


----------

